# Serra da Estrela (7-2-09)



## Black_Heart (9 Fev 2009 às 15:19)

Esta fotografia foi tirada uns dias antes, mas serve apenas como termo de comparação para a foto seguinte.








Com a imagem anterior, já podem ver a acumulação que existe. 








Junto ás Casas nas Penhas da Saúde






















Barragem do Viriato completamente gelada.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2009 às 16:25)

Uma boa acumulação


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 16:39)

Impressionante!


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Assim, sim 
Faz-me lembrar uma vez que estive um fim-de -semana nas Penhas da Saúde. 
Esse  campo de futebol qual é?


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Belas fotos

Grande acumulação


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

iceworld disse:


> Assim, sim
> Faz-me lembrar uma vez que estive um fim-de -semana nas Penhas da Saúde.
> Esse  campo de futebol qual é?



É um campo que fizeram recentemente (cerca de 2 anos) atrás da pousada da juventude, junto á "Aldeia da Montanha".


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 17:35)

Fotos super alucinantes.
Quem me dera ter esse cenário aqui.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 17:44)

Uau! 

Excelentes fotos, *Black_Heart*! 

É magnifico, há grande acumulação de neve


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

Que coisa mais linda! 

Esse campo serve é para jogar _futneve_ ou _nevol_ .

Por acaso também não conhecia o dito campo atrás da Pousada da Juventude, é de acesso livre ou está dentro do complexo da pousada? 



>



Esta imagem está um espanto, coitadas das árvores, cada uma tombada para seu lado! 

Obrigado por partilhares aqui com a malta este espectacular nevão.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Fotos espectaculares e impressionates


----------



## Nuno (9 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

Nem parece Portugal, realmente temos um lindo pais sem duvida


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Black_Heart disse:


> Junto ás Casas nas Penhas da Saúde



As pessoas lá devem ter técnicas fora do vulgar para saírem de casa.
Ou abrem as portas e têm uma avalanche no hall de entrada, ou têm de sair pela janela.

As fotos estão formidáveis, Black_Heart


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

Woowww 
Brutal


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

[Por acaso também não conhecia o dito campo atrás da Pousada da Juventude, é de acesso livre ou está dentro do complexo da pousada?] 

O campo é livre, não pertence á Pousada.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2009 às 16:00)

Como se diz para os nossos lados da Estrela...Este é um verdadeiro *camão*!

Parabéns pelas fotos. Dá para matar saudades a quem está a 500 km.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2009 às 16:03)

É que não parece mesmo Portugal, que acumulações impressionantes temos tidos nos últimos tempos


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

Hey-lá!!!!!!!!

Não vale colocar fotos da Suiça, num tópico sobre Portugal!!!!  

Fantásticas!


***************


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

Muito muito muitooooooooo belo!
Foi uma queda de neve em grande. 
Só me apetece...ver! E mais nada...
Obrigado por partilhares


----------

